
Ask HN: What to do if unable to contact Expedia for a cancelled flight? - simonebrunozzi
Because of Covid-19, like many others, our return flights were cancelled and we are currently in Japan, unable to return to the US. (not a bad situation, just away from home, that&#x27;s it). Expedia has been impossible to reach out to. Is there another option to get a refund and schedule a new flight?
======
mattbillenstein
I couldn't contact United early on for a flight that was cancelled - tried the
phone and there were 2+ hour waits. So I just issued a chargeback through my
credit card and they took care of it.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
The problem is, an alternative flight is more than twice the price. I would
like the airline to cover that for me. Not including that I had even bought
travel insurance... Which expedia promptly cancelled without warning.

~~~
mattbillenstein
Airlines are broke yo - I guess you can try.

------
lisper
Have you tried contacting the airline?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Tried, no luck so far.

